# Transfer funds to Singapore



## houseneed (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi All,
Good day!!
Could you please advise me the best and safe mechanism to transfer my AUD amount (ANZ bank) to my singapore account (DBS bank). My friend is in need of urgent money as his wife is undergoing an surgery. Any pointers in this would be highly appreciated.


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

Just do an international bank transfer. Costs you around $20 and should be there within 2 days. You'll need your friends bank account number and swift code.


----------



## Jimmy1978 (Mar 21, 2012)

I use DBS bank for transferring money..You can check the link for *funds transfer*. You will need the acct number and swift code, and I think it usually takes 3 working days to clear.


DBS iBanking Funds Transfer | DBS Singapore


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

houseneed said:


> Hi All,
> Good day!!
> Could you please advise me the best and safe mechanism to transfer my AUD amount (ANZ bank) to my singapore account (DBS bank). My friend is in need of urgent money as his wife is undergoing an surgery. Any pointers in this would be highly appreciated.


Hi,

I transfer using my ANZ Account to DBS using the internet electronic banking. IT costs about AUD $25 per transaction, takes about 2 to 3 days before the reciepient gets the cash.


----------

